

Free online course: Programming for the Web with Ruby (Satish Talim) - thibaut_barrere
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2012/01/21/free-online-course-programming-for-the-web-with-ruby/

======
mwk
Link won't open for me. Edit: A cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MEzmvcy...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MEzmvcyccuUJ:rubylearning.com/blog/2012/01/21/free-
online-course-programming-for-the-web-with-
ruby/+http://rubylearning.com/blog/2012/01/21/free-online-course-programming-
for-the-web-with-ruby/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
carlsednaoui
Heads up: With the cached link make sure you click "text only" and it will
load right away.

------
IndianGuru
We have over 600 participants in 2 days. I am sure there are many more who
would join. Are you there?

~~~
monsterix
Nice work Satish; I could pick up Rails and coding simply because of your
support. Thanks and keep it up. - Arvind

------
ofca
Greatest timing ever! Just started learning ruby and rails. If some noob here
is also interested, other resources (other than classical
google,stackoverflow, youtube) I've found very helpful are lynda.com and
peepcode videos. Thank you for this.

~~~
jaryd
You may want to work through Michael Hartls' "Ruby on Rails Tutorial"
(<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>) as well

~~~
danneu
I think Hartl's tutorial is a must. At least the first three or four chapters.
It's probably the fastest way to get on the road with Git, Github, Heroku, and
TDD from square one.

~~~
re_todd
Totally agree. Even though I went through the Agile book previously, I went
through half of Hartl's tutorial primarily to learn how to use Rails with Git,
Heroku, and TDD.

------
dmragone
I'm sure I will be able to sign up when the site is back up, but I'm a little
sad it's not working right now. I am eager to join.

------
triggervb14
Resolve link, this is of great interest.

------
carlsednaoui
The site is back up!

------
octaped
link problem

~~~
IndianGuru
The site should be working now. Hacker news traffic was the culprit - not
blaming it though! Over 870 participants so far.

------
biopharma_guy
Great timing. I have recently started learning ROR and I would like to know
how the course will be structured. Will it be a form of webinar or screencast?

